# Will 18" OEM M5 Wheels fit my E39 540/6 sport?



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have a 2000 bmw 540/6 with the sports package. Right now I have 17" style 32 sheels which I am selling and I am looking to get either 18" OEM E39 M5 wheels or 18" OEM M-parallels. I know the M-parallels will fit because they were optional for the 2003 540 sport but will the 18" OEM E39 M5 wheels fit my car?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

dagoo98 said:


> I have a 2000 bmw 540/6 with the sports package. Right now I have 17" style 32 sheels which I am selling and I am looking to get either 18" OEM E39 M5 wheels or 18" OEM M-parallels. I know the M-parallels will fit because they were optional for the 2003 540 sport but will the 18" OEM E39 M5 wheels fit my car?


they sure will. You may need M5 rear wheel liners with either choice, and you may also have to roll your fenders, but lots of people have put OE E39 M5 wheels on their non M5's.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Here is a link to how to do the fender liner update and fender rolling. You may not need to do these, or only one or the other. http://www.bmwdiy.info/


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> they sure will. You may need M5 rear wheel liners with either choice, and you may also have to roll your fenders, but lots of people have put OE E39 M5 wheels on their non M5's.


If you use 265/35-18 tires on the rear wheels, you won't need to worry about rolling your fender lips or replacing your inner fender liners. That's the same size rear tire the 2003 540i/6 came with.

The M5 uses 275/35-18 rear tires. Those will rub unless you take the actions described by others here.


----------

